# Please Read Now!!!Urgent question



## lilalienangel (May 8, 2005)

I am now the proud new grandmama of 4 heathly babies. They were born last night while I was sleeping. She did not give me any warning. I was up intill 10am this morning because I had a feeling she was getting ready. She must have started giving birth right after that. All appears well.

I can only see one problem. When I first found them there was 1 baby that wasn't moving but was alive. I took it and did the whole rub the belly thing and it is looking for a teat now. It just can't seem to find one. I felt it's belly and it is completely empty. I tried putting it's mouth right on one but it still don't seem to get it. Someone please tell me as soon as possible how I can help. I know it has to eat very soon or it will die. thank you. 

Do not mind me but i am putting this everyplace where it might be relavint to the subject so ppl will notice it quicker.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would get that baby to the vet immediately. If he thinks the baby has a chance, get some kitten formula for tube feeding. Ask the vet if she will give it a tube feeding right away! There might be a genetic problem and the kitten might not be able to nurse. God bless that little one; I hope he makes it!


I'll move this to Breeding. It should be posted in one forum only. (Health or Breeding, in this case.)


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Oh, poor little one. I hope he/she makes it. Like Jeanie said, God bless the little kitty. Please keep us updated on the kitty. Good luck. Oh, yes, take it to the vet *immediatley.* (not trying to sound mean :wink 

Catlover


----------



## lilalienangel (May 8, 2005)

Good news... Baby is fine. I called the vet and got some kitten formula. When I got back to the house to look at them; It had a much fuller belly. Just now I actually saw her or him nursing. I'll let you know when the kitten are sexed I don't want to mess with the babies much right now.. 
Poor Sassy... After the babies dried off I went to clean their bedding. I took the them out and put them on a heat pad. Sassy about lost it. She jumped out, grabbed a kitten and jumped back into the box before I had a chance to take the bedding out. This happened 2 more times then I just ripped the bedding out as fast as I could while she was in transit. I ended up having to put the heat pad in the box with no bedding. She had to be in there with at least 1 kitten. I almost feel bad for having to do it again when the bedding is clean. Poor baby. 
Sassy has a vet appointment tomorrow and of course babies are going on the trip. I'll let you know what the vet says.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Be careful, mama is very protective of her babies and you don't want to get attacked. Hope everything works out well.


----------



## lilalienangel (May 8, 2005)

She is not mean at all. In fact I put the bedding back without any problem. She just had to learn to trust me. I took the heatpad out first and set it on the floor. I then put the kittens on it. She curled up with them on the heat pad while I put the bedding back in.


My theory is this..... The people said they were going to kill her because she kept having kittens. If they felt that sort of malious towards her I am sure she has probably had some litters taken from her. Her first reaction I think was, "Well at least let me keep one." One thing I did not mention before though...... After I managed to get the bedding out she was in the box with one kitten looking forlornly at me. When I put the other kittens on the heatpad back in the box she rubbed against me and started purring. I think that is when she realized I had no intention of taking her babies. 


Sassy is not a mean tempered kitty at all. In fact I have been thinking about trying Suzy with her instead. It would fit her alot better. She is also an exceptional momma. She only leaves her babies for the essentcials. I like her alot. I was thinking about finding a home for her to but I don't think I'll be able to. I'm getting attached.  edited to add a b


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't think there's any doubt about it. Animals have feelings. I'm sure what you saw was very real, heartbreak and then gratitude and joy. Bless her for being such a good little mother. Cats are just amazing mothers, in general.

Thank God the little one made it. Sometimes they're a bit slow in getting a good hold on a "spigot."  Other times mother cat realizes there's a real problem and rejects the baby. Like you, though, I want to give every kitten the best possible chance at life.


----------



## lilalienangel (May 8, 2005)

Had her vet appointment today. All is well. Momma is healthy as the babies are too. I feel alot better now it's all done and all is well.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Great news!


----------

